# Mucus



## 17660 (Mar 21, 2006)

I have not been diagnosed with IBS.. however I think I may have it. I have been constipated, only going once every 5-7 days and then when I go, I go all day long and lose about 3 lbs. I have bloating and cramps that feel like labor pains, about a week and a half ago I had bright red blood after my bout with going for about 45 minutes off and on. Today I tried to make myself go and this huge chunk of whitish-yellow mucousy jellyish stuff came out and that was it. WHAT IS GOING ON WITH ME... I had a colonoscopy about 2 years ago and they said i was normal. PLEASE HELP.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The colon normally produces mucus, it protects the lining and provides lubrication so the stool can move.Times when the colon is irritated or irritable it can produce more mucus than usual and sometimes people pass visible amounts. If you were trying to make yourself go and you are constipated it could be mucus that is trying to lubricate things.It is fairly normal to see this with IBS.With the blood, have you been checked for internal hemaroids (they probably saw them with the colonoscopy, but it is pretty normal to have them) They often bleed under circumstances you described.Have you found that altering fiber in the diet or drinking more water helps or hurts with the constipation? Have you be doing anything for it?K.


----------



## 17660 (Mar 21, 2006)

Thank you for your reply! I have been trying to drink alot more water than usual. I have a problem with drinking diet pepsi. I am addicted to it... and sometimes its the only thing I drink. I have decided to stop drinking it and drink only water for a while. I was reading up on mucus in the stool, and saw that samonella can be a cause for this, 1 week ago me and 4 other girls got sick after eating this bbq stuff. My stomache was in knots for 2 days and I threw up several times. Im going on 8 days of not having a BM, in that time, I have gained 3-4 lbs. Is there any over the counter stuff that will work. I took Dulcolax once and I ended up in horrible horrible pain on the toilet for 3 hours, throwing up and having alot of BM.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You could try a glycerin suppository or an OTC enema to see if that will get thing going again.Most of the other stimulatory laxatives may cause you the same issues as the Dulcolax. You could try an osmotic laxative (usually magnesium things like milk of magnesia, some people use magnesium oxide supplements), but they can take longer to work, but you can use them or stool softeners fairly regularly to keep things moving.


----------



## 17660 (Mar 21, 2006)

how much mucus is too much... id have to say that the amount was at least as big as a golf ball...slightly more.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I do not know of any particular amount that would say IBS issues vs something else.Some IBSers can produce as much mucus regularly as anything I think someone with an illness does.It's just a sign the colon is unhappy, the amount doesn't tell you why.K.


----------



## 17660 (Mar 21, 2006)

Thank you for your help!


----------



## 16057 (Mar 30, 2006)

I am a young female in her 20's who has probably had IBS her whole life but was officially diagnosed in my 20's. Anyhow, about the mucus, I never knew until recently that IBS constipation can bring mucus with it (I am in med school and we learned it in our GI unit.) So I've been noticing lately when I have this mucus - I swear it does not come out of my anus (butthole =o) ) area but rather out of my vagina! (usually about 1 Tablespoon, if I had to estimate.) It seems to happen more when I have an unusually large stool or a stool with a lot of pain. I don't normally have large quantities of mucus. WHen I urinate, etc. I do not notice any mucus (before or after or on the tp. Would be difficult to tell if it is coming out of vagina at same time as urine.) Anyhow, has any one else noticed that it doesn't seem to be coming from their rectal area? I just noticed it and thought it odd.


----------



## 14978 (Feb 12, 2006)

I've been reading up on mucus the past couple of days and am wondering if what I'm reading is true (because most of it seems to be on those colon cleanse sites)--if the colon produces extra mucus when it is irritated, is it possible for the mucus to build up on the colon walls and because mucus is a sticky substance can stool begin to stick to it and accumulate there? not to be gross but when I had a colonic she told me I had a lot of "sticky stuff", more so than other people she'd seen, I'm starting to wonder if I'm overproducing mucus and everything is sticking to it which would explain the very incomplete bm's and the feeling things keep building up in there--because I don't notice that I pass it as some of you have described--and if you do have an excess of mucus in your system how do you go about getting it out????? (is there something that you can take to help to break it down?)


----------



## 17660 (Mar 21, 2006)

There is something that you can take and I cannot remember what it is called. It is an herbal supplement with fiber that cleans out your intestines. Try googling for it. I will see if I can find out as well. It has been a while since I have had a problem with my BM's.. although I still dont go but every 3-4 days, I have stopped having so many cramps and and going much more often since i passed that clump of gooey mucus. Ill get back on what the supplement is you can take.


----------



## 13631 (Apr 8, 2006)

i am new to forum. i too have had mucouse, i use zelnorm qd 6mg. in addition, i have to wear a apnty liner at ll times for watery discharge from rectum, not odorous but requires changing regulary esp with exercis. Is this a side efeect? zelnorm was wonderful for first 8 mos but now does not seem to be working as well, still constipated at times with a lot of rectal pressure and discomfort. What can i do? i am straining still to much with stool which is still hard. should i increase my dose? I have it so i can take bid any suggestions?thanks


----------



## 14978 (Feb 12, 2006)

thanks goldie if you can remember the name of that supplement I'd appreciate it! I started taking this psyllium/flax/bentonite powder (starting slowly to see how it goes), I've read bentonite acts like a sponge in your system and pulls the bad stuff out with it, I'll see if that helps...welcome to the forum jb, I know what you mean about taking something for a while that works great and then stops working, I guess that's one of the characteristics of ibs, things change for no apparent reason (or I guess there is a reason but it's just hard to pinpoint)--it sure is frustrating--for hard stool colace is supposed to be helpful (and is from what I understand very safe to take as long as you take the plain colace and not the pericolace which has a stimulant in it)


----------



## 18829 (Mar 20, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by DaJa:I am a young female in her 20's who has probably had IBS her whole life but was officially diagnosed in my 20's. Anyhow, about the mucus, I never knew until recently that IBS constipation can bring mucus with it (I am in med school and we learned it in our GI unit.) So I've been noticing lately when I have this mucus - I swear it does not come out of my anus (butthole =o) ) area but rather out of my vagina! (usually about 1 Tablespoon, if I had to estimate.) It seems to happen more when I have an unusually large stool or a stool with a lot of pain. I don't normally have large quantities of mucus. WHen I urinate, etc. I do not notice any mucus (before or after or on the tp. Would be difficult to tell if it is coming out of vagina at same time as urine.) Anyhow, has any one else noticed that it doesn't seem to be coming from their rectal area? I just noticed it and thought it odd.


yes i get that often i also notice that after i do a coffee enema the mucus that comes out my vagina is slightly coffee stained also it must be absorbed through the skin or something i dont even get as much when i have pre menstrual discharge


----------



## 17660 (Mar 21, 2006)

http://www.ayurvediccure.com/irritablebowelsyndrome.htm here is a link with some information on herbal supplements and diet for IBS


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI"Some patients see gobs of mucous in the stool and become concerned. Mucous is a normal secretion of the bowel, although most of the time it cannot be seen. IBS patients sometimes produce large amounts of mucous, but this is not a serious problem. "http://www.gicare.com/pated/ecdgs03.htm"Excess mucus production, which often occurs in IBS, is not related to mucosal injury. Its cause is unclear, but it may be related to cholinergic hyperactivity."http://www.merck.com/mrkshared/mmanual/sec...apter32/32a.jspThe bowel wall sheds cells constantly.me66 FYIFYI"Colon CleansingI've been hearing about something called colon cleansing. What is it, and should I be doing it?Not only does colon cleansing provide no benefit, it can be downright dangerous. Contrary to popular belief, the inside of the colon -- the end of the large intestine -- isn't dirty and does not need to be cleaned out. Mother Nature does that on her own by making sure that waste passes through and out of your body, taking impurities with it.Colon cleansing is a procedure that involves having an enema or using a laxative that completely evacuates the intestine. It has been touted as everything from a toxin remover to a cure for cancer. Some spas even offer the treatment. Use of enemas particularly scares me because it may involve unskilled personnel performing a procedure that could be harmful. The risk of damaging the rectum, and even perforating the bowel, is a real one.There is no medical reason whatsoever for having a cleansing enema. Enemas are only for treating stubborn constipation and for preparing the colon for a test (for example, a barium enema) or for surgery. So if anyone other than your doctor suggests an enema, just say no. If you want to flush out impurities from your body, have another glass of water instead. -- BY NANCY SNYDERMAN, M.D."http://magazines.ivillage.com/goodhousekee..._295910,00.htmlMayo Clinic ask the digestive health expert"Colon cleansing: Helpful or harmful?Q. I've read many articles on colon cleansing as the root of all ills. I don't believe it. Generally, colon cleansing sounds like a good way to clean toxins from your body. What do you think?No name / No stateA.Doctors don't recommend colon cleansing for better health or to prevent disease. The only appropriate use for colon cleansing is in preparation for a medical examination of the colon.Your colon normally eliminates waste material and bacteria and absorbs water and sodium to maintain your body's fluid and electrolyte balance. Some colon-cleansing programs disrupt this balance and can be harmful by causing dehydration and salt depletion."http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/colon-cle...AN00065/si=2765"How Clean Should Your Colon Be? By Karen Schneider "Changing Rhythms Naturally, the body empties its waste once it has absorbed the required food and calories it needs for energy through the small intestine. But by taking any form of laxative on a daily basis, individuals will cause their body to lose needed nutrients and fluids and also fall out of a natural rhythm. Continued use of products for "internal cleansing" can lead to bloating, cramping, dehydration, and disturbances and imbalances in electrolytes (such as potassium and calcium, which ensure healthy teeth, joints, bones, nerve impulses, blood sugar levels, and the delivery of oxygen to the cells of the body). More severe side effects may include cardiac arrhythmias, heart attack, kidney problems, and even death. It is possible for individuals to experience withdrawal symptoms when they cease such programs, including abdominal cramping, mild to severe constipation, bloating, mood swings, and general feelings of fatigue, but Natural Medicine Associates says these can also be taken as "symptoms" of parasitic infection. Your health problems may be a result of the treatment, not actual predatory parasites. "http://www.acsh.org/factsfears/newsID.194/news_detail.aspThis is newer IFFGD Consitpation.orgCommon Questions about ConstipationMyths and MisconceptionsBy: Ken Mandel, Ph.D."Is a long time period of stool in the colon a danger of constipation? Can it cause other disease? Since ancient times there has been a belief that when stool resides in the colon for too long, "toxins" in the stool are released and can cause disease. This theory, which is referred to as "autointoxication" had a resurgence in the early 20th century, at which time the use of frequent enemas, cleansing purgatives, and even surgical removal of part or all of the colon were popular. Even today, colon cleansing with various purgative and enema procedures is promoted to maintain "colon health." However, there is no foundation in science for this theory. No data have ever shown that toxins are generated in the colon to be absorbed and contribute to other diseases. Autointoxication is a myth. While surgical removal of the colon is used, though very rarely, as a treatment in extreme cases of chronic and untreatable constipation, it is only considered when constipation has proven unresponsive to all other means of medical treatment and the colon is proven to have a local neuromuscular disorder. "http://www.aboutconstipation.org/questions.html#1


----------



## 17660 (Mar 21, 2006)

Thank you for all the information,I found it to be very beneficial in my case.Thanks again!


----------



## 14978 (Feb 12, 2006)

thanks for all the info eric, I'm really more interested in getting and keeping things moving than in an actual colon cleanse, that dr's advice to "have another glass of water" we all know is not a solution for us, I only wish it were that simple...thanks for the link goldie, I'll check it out...


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

While water is really important and not to be underestimated, most of the water is absorbed in the upper intestines, not the lower sigmoid colon. Water is still really important though.Have you ever had tests for "Outlet obstruction type constipation (pelvic floor dyssynergia)The external anal sphincter, which is part of the pelvic floor normally stays tightly closed to prevent leakage. When you try to have a bowel movement, however, this sphincter has to open to allow the fecal material to come out. Some people have trouble relaxing the sphincter muscle when they are straining to have a bowel movement, or they may actually squeeze the sphincter more tightly shut when straining. This produces symptoms of constipation."and some info for you.http://www.aboutconstipation.org/


----------



## 14978 (Feb 12, 2006)

oh I didn't mean to imply water isn't important, believe me I drink over 2 liters a day, sometimes it doesn't seem to help tho--thanks for the link, I've read that before--I started taking a fiber supplement again, I was afraid to take it cuz I know in some cases it can make you worse but it seems to be helping, it's a psyllium/flax/bentonite powder, I'm starting out slowly and taking an extra dose of miralax at night (and mag oxide when I can tolerate it), I did feel horribly worse for a couple of days but then this morning I had the closest thing to a normal bm in months, so I think the combo may work for me, I thought all this time psyllium was an insoluble fiber but now I'm reading it's soluble? (other places I've read it's a combination of both) it's just a matter of finding the right combo of things that work for you I guess--I read the bentonite isn't for long term use because it can interfere with absorption of other things, but it supposedly helps to pull the old stuff out of there which is mostly my problem at this point (till this morning I hadn't had a normal bm in months, mostly small watery amounts)--oh and regarding the pelvic floor test I did mean to ask my dr about that (I just can't remember everything to ask when I do talk to her!)--thanks again for your help tho eric!


----------

